# Vortex XL Diatom Filter



## PHAT (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with the Vortex XL diatom filter? I am having a heck of a time getting it to work properly. Once it does works properly, it works very well. 

The problem is that small amounts of powder are spewed continously almost every time I set it up. I have to keep adjusting the filter bag and make another attempt. It's quite a pain! 

I'm wondering if the manual is incorrect. The enlarged piece at the top of the filter bag doesn't fit into the impeller cavity like the manual describes. It just pushes up against the cavity.

Are there two versions of the XL model? One with a large impeller cavity that uses the enlarged piece and one with a small cavity that does not use the enlarged piece?

I'd hate to have to return it since it works so well when it does work.

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm...
I have a few of these, but I can't quite fihure out what you're describing. I think you mean that the part of the filter media harness that goes up into the lid with the impeller for some reason doesn't go up in there all the way like it should.
Have you tried making sure it's up in there all the way good and tight before putting the assembly down into the jar?


----------



## PHAT (Mar 30, 2005)

> Hmmm...
> I have a few of these, but I can't quite fihure out what you're describing. I think you mean that the part of the filter media harness that goes up into the lid with the impeller for some reason doesn't go up in there all the way like it should.


Yes, the donut-like attachment that goes on the rigid plastic tube that is on top of the filter bag can be removed. The filter bag that came with the filter did not have this attachment.

The manual uses the attachment. I purchased an extra filter bag and it had this attachment in it so I figured that this piece was missing from the bag that came with the filter and I tried to use it.

Now, I think the attachment would fit snugly in the cavity the impeller sit in. However, on my filter, a thin rigid plastic tube sticks out from around the impeller and makes a smaller cavity inside the larger cavity. The two cavities are of equal depth. 

At first, I tried to simply rest the donut-like attachment against the tube sticking out from around the impeller. This didn't seal properly and hence the powder spew.

I think I got the darn thing working just a hour ago by simply taking off the donut-like attachment from the filter bag and attaching the filter bag directly to the tube that sticks out around the impeller. Seems to work so far.

What does the bottom of your XL look like? Do you just have a single well? Is there another type of attachement that goes with my filter? 

I tried calling and emailing Vortex but got no reply. They are not very customer friendly and their documentation is atrocious. The filter does work well though. After a lot of pain.
[/quote]


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have them too and they are a giant pain in the butt! I bought a DIATOMAGIC diatom filter and I love it!
I have the D-1 and the Freedom filter and I like em' both but I never really have to use them anymore now that my tank is older and settled. The plastic charging valve is about worthless, I have had to replace mine twice already in three years!


----------



## PHAT (Mar 30, 2005)

The Vortex XL I purchased is a big pain. Mainly, because the instructions are very poor. In fact, I think the instructions I got were incorrect! Oh, well.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, It must be a basement operation or something? There is better instructions on the diatom powder box than came with the machine!
Here is a picture of that diatom filter I was talkin about The DIATOMAGIC


----------

